# Alargar cable DSL



## mendfi (May 6, 2011)

hola a todos en el foro , no tengo mucho conociemiento sobre los router , modems y esas cosas asi que mi pregunta es la siguiente.

quisiera saber si el cable que va conectado a la entrada DSL del modem se podria extender, digamos unos 30 metros???????

les pregunto porque quiero cambiar de ubicacion a mi pc al segundo piso de mi casa y no quiero dejar el modem abajo ....

se podria hacer algo asi?????+

DE ANTEMANO GRACIAS =D


----------



## rascueso (May 6, 2011)

mendifi no vas a tener problemas lo único trata de partir del cable de entrada con un buen cable y en lo posible soldar el empalme. yo lo tenia a mas de 30 metros empalmado y soldado con el de la bajada y andaba joya. es mas mas un dia se corto uno de los 2 cables de la bajada y el ruter se conectaba igual pero la velocidad era menor. el teléfono no andaba. espero estar en lo correcto y que mi respuesta te sea de utilidad. saludos


----------



## Scooter (May 6, 2011)

Ten en cuenta que ese cable viene mas o menos directo desde la centralita, así que por unos pocos metros mas no pasará nada.


----------



## Pablo martin (May 9, 2011)

Yo tengo entedido que un modem/router se puede conectar a cualquier roseta a noser de que tengas un splitter


----------



## DMLucero (May 18, 2011)

Pues yo al mío lo tengo a más o menos 45 metros de distancia del router y al cable lo armé yo mismo... Me pasó exactamente lo mismo que a vos... Y fue simple la solución, hasta sin perder velocidad o nada. Igual, permitime un consejo: 

Pasá por una casa de comunicaciones y pediles que te armen un cable con la medida que necesitás y para el propósito que vas a usarlo. Desde luego, te lo venderán con las fichas crimpeadas, con lo que, si te es necesario hacer agujeros en las paredes/techos, sólo deberán ser un poco más grandes. Pero tendrás la seguridad de que, si algo sale mal, habrá a quien reclamarle. (jeje)

Saludos.


----------



## road24 (May 18, 2011)

es algo un poco mas complejor, depende del dispositivo y su version, pero puedes tener problemas con ese tipo de conexiones tan largas, mas que nada puede haber caidas de tension considerables en los cables y eso dificultar la comunicacion, sino es que la imposibilita, existen dispositivos para acoplar cables y no tener este tipo de problemas, primero trata con el cable completo si no funciona muy bien ya sabes por donde va el asunto


----------

